
Amazon just started selling a prefab hospital room for $285K - medtechy
https://www.medtechy.com/articles/2019/amazon-just-started-selling-a-prefab-hospital-room-for-285k
======
masonic
I bought one, but it was stolen from my porch before I got home.

